# Police Officer Aaron Peru



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Aaron Peru

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*San Carlos Apache Tribal Police Department
Tribal Police*
End of Watch: Sunday, February 13, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 26
*Tour of Duty:* 1 month
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, February 13, 2011
*Incident Location:* Arizona
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Aaron Peru was killed in an automobile accident on U.S. 70 near Safford.

A trailer being pulled by an oncoming vehicle broke free and collided with his car head-on, causing fatal injuries.

Officer Peru had served with the San Carlos Apache Tribal Police Department for only 30 days. He is survived by his four children and parents.

Agency Contact Information
San Carlos Apache Tribal Police Department
200 West Pinal
San Carlos, AZ 85550

Phone: (928) 475-2311

_*Please contact the San Carlos Apache Tribal Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund *_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Peru.


----------

